# Xmas party grace



## gordo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys. I have been asked to do grace at my company Xmas party. I really don't want to, but don't know how to decline. Either way, was curious if any of you had any good reformed Xmas blessings to share. I am not a huge fan of Xmas, and I told the office manager that when she asked me, but she asked me to do it anyways. 

I figured I would ask here. Usually I am good at writing my own stuff, but I have a serious writers block right now. I want to say something about God, without getting all 'holly jolly' about the season. Maybe something that will make people think? I dunno. Really struggling with this for some reason.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 19, 2012)

What is it to 'do grace'? I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## gordo (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry. It means to give the blessing I suppose. The prayer before the meal.


----------



## Frosty (Dec 19, 2012)

Firstly, I find it cool that your company asked you to say grace before the meal. One, because it says something about your witness, and two, it's cool that the company finds the need to do that.

Secondly, wouldn't a simple thanks for the food and for God's gift of His Son coming into this world to save sinners do the part? Maybe including a hope that those present will take time to consider what that really means.

Doesn't need to be long and detailed.


----------



## Zach (Dec 19, 2012)

Whenever I pray and there are unbelievers present (usually at family meals during the Holidays) I am sure to thank the Lord that he forgives the sin of all who come to Jesus and that Jesus promises to never turn anyway away from himself. It sounds like you may have a wonderful opportunity to be a witness to the grace of God and remind everyone that the baby in the manger is the same man who suffered and died for sinners.

And I agree with Randy, it is very cool that they asked you to pray. It really does say something about your witness!


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 19, 2012)

So pray, that the Lord would bless the party and fellowship of everyone. That He would also bless the business so that it would glorify Him and that if there is food, that He would nourish and give the enjoyment of that time to be an enjoyment in Him. "In Jesus name, Amen."


----------

